# Morningstar The Long View Podcast: The State of Retirement Income



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

I wanted to highlight this recent Morningstar Long View podcast on the state of retirement income. It was recorded during a recent Morningstar conference in Chicago featuring Morningstar's Christine Benz, David Blanchett, managing director and head of retirement research at PGIM DC Solutions, and Karsten Jeske of the Early Retirement Now website. There's also a transcript if you don't want to listen to the podcast. I like all their work but I particularly like listening to Karsten because his discussion points seem more nuanced and less pointed than the way I read his articles on his website. 

In the discussion, they go through different topics that relate to or impact retirement income. A high level of topics and discussion points that I found particularly interesting include: 

Should one increase their withdrawal rate correspoindingly to inflation even at these levels? 
Should we adjust our approach to conserving and growing our nestegg to mitigate inflation risk? 
Bond in your portfolio / the 60/40 portfolio
Sequence of return risk
How sustainable is the 4% rule?
They psychology of withrawaling from your portfolio.
Guaranteed income / social security / creating an income floor.
I think it's a good listen/read for anyone approaching or just in retirement and still figuring out their retirement income strategy.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks, this looks like a neat one. There are many other good episodes of The Long View as well. Here are some that I think are worth checking out, with links to YouTube

Bill Bengen - Revisiting Safe Withdrawal Rates

Michael Falk - ‘Retirement Planning Can Be Done More Simply’

Jason Zweig - Temperament is Everything for Most Investors

JL Collins - The Case for Simplicity

Jim Grant - ‘Rising Interest Rates Are the Kryptonite of Financial Assets’


Pinging @MarcoE @Flugzeug who may be interested


----------

